# requesting rock hitting help



## Gruntilda (Feb 15, 2018)

I am a little confused about the new way you can request help in the quarry.  Before the change I would request help from all my friends, one by one.  Granted it was a bit tedious.  Now I have figured out that you can request help from 10 friends with one click which is great.  But it also seems like you can only request help from 10 per day which is not so great.  Am I missing something obvious?


----------



## Sowelu (Feb 15, 2018)

It's not 10 friends per day, it's 10 friends per (one button) click. Each button clicks through 10 friends at a time. I am not sure if there is a limit as I only need to request help from 20 friends to gain access.


----------



## RAQ (Feb 15, 2018)

The few minutes I could play after the update (I can't access the game anymore)... I was able to request help from 10 friends.  Then, I was able to request help from another 10.

I hope that helps


----------



## arbra (Feb 15, 2018)

There is not a limit, as previously stated, you can only request 10 with each button click, but you can click multiple times.  It does go by MUCH faster now!!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 16, 2018)

I was completely confused by it at first, I kept unselecting all the people thinking I was selected them... -_- HUFF but I got it figured out, and you can ask 10 people each time you click the ask for help button, so you can ask everyone still, it's just easier now!


----------



## Gruntilda (Feb 16, 2018)

Thanks guys.  I looked to me like each time I clicked it was requesting the same people but I must not have been looking well enough.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Feb 16, 2018)

I had the same experience I thought I wasn’t asking or I was asking the same people each time. I found it very confusing. I have the hang of it now though.


----------

